# Struggling to get Contents Insurance



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

I assumed it would be quite easy to get some Contents Insurance set up so everything is covered from Day 1, using a list of possible companies from the web and those mentioned here. No chance!

First there's the ignored emails to several companies and, of course, unlike the UK, you can't just fill in a form and set it all up online in 5 minutes.

Apparently, you can't have Contents insurance:

- from a Spanish company if you don't have NI yet.

- from a UK company unless it's a holiday home.

- if you rent a furnished property because if there was a fire, they wouldn't know what belonged to you and what belonged to the Landlord!


Struggling and desperate now - less than a week to sort this out. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Get travel insurance cover for valuables until she has an NIE and can get a policy with a Spanish company?


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Ha, guess we need to learn to be more patient to deal with the Spanish system - eventually received several reasonable quotes for standard contents insurance, and they can issue it with a Passport No. instead of NI no.

However, thought I'd just mention the company my local broker actually found for me - JBI Online. They offer standard packages for people working overseas for maybe just a year, etc but also offer tailor made insurance.

Not cheap, but I was able to get All Risks cover forlaptop, musical instruments, etc which I could not get elsewhere - and struggle with in the UK, too. 

Very reassuring not to have to rely on a UK policy for these items and, in the event of a claim, have to concoct a story that you were only visiting Spain - not living there!


----------



## bristolbrett (Oct 30, 2010)

brocher said:


> Ha, guess we need to learn to be more patient to deal with the Spanish system - eventually received several reasonable quotes for standard contents insurance, and they can issue it with a Passport No. instead of NI no.
> 
> However, thought I'd just mention the company my local broker actually found for me - JBI Online. They offer standard packages for people working overseas for maybe just a year, etc but also offer tailor made insurance.
> 
> ...


Hi Brocher, 

Could you post (or PM) the names of the other companies that gave you 'reasonable quotes' please? We don't need anything specialist like you did so might not go with JBI.

Thanks ... I was watching this thread to see what happened for you as we were struggling to know which way to go too. Well done on finding what you want, something less to worry about and one more thing ticked off the 'to do list' for you. Good luck with the move.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bristolbrett said:


> Hi Brocher,
> 
> Could you post (or PM) the names of the other companies that gave you 'reasonable quotes' please? We don't need anything specialist like you did so might not go with JBI.
> 
> Thanks ... I was watching this thread to see what happened for you as we were struggling to know which way to go too. Well done on finding what you want, something less to worry about and one more thing ticked off the 'to do list' for you. Good luck with the move.


it would be good if he'd post them - useful for other posters


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Welcome to Spain! Off the cuff emails are generally ignored, and insurance matters are done over the phone through a broker. This drives my husband mad as he spent a lot of his time in his other life developing the quote and buy comparison websites in the UK!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

fourgotospain said:


> Welcome to Spain! Off the cuff emails are generally ignored, and insurance matters are done over the phone through a broker. This drives my husband mad as he spent a lot of his time in his other life developing the quote and buy comparison websites in the UK!


Me too, I'm so used to the comparison websites - you can take everything into consideration, not just the price!

I started with a list of companies recommended/ suggested on this forum for home or car.

Mapfre - gave up trying to find contact details.

Linea Direct - the only option seems to be to enter your phone no on their website for a call back - but it only accepts enough digits for a local Spanish phone number.

Ibex - emailed their Estapona office two weeks ago -no reply to date. Found a UK number but they said they were unable to insure personal contents in a furnished, rented property.

Intasure (google website) got agent in Spain to contact me. They offered a reasonable policy but need NI no. To be fair they were very helpful and contacted underwriter, and were finally able to offer policy if we produced NI within two months.

InsureinSpain (google) - emailed last Friday, they replied that they would contact me on Monday - still waiting.

Abbeygate - (google) gave decent standard quotes. Daniel at Abbeygate phoned me, very helpful, said Passport No could be used instead of NI.

Knight Insurance(google) - responded with decent quote and nice email.

Tried several UK companies advertising on internet but they can only insure you if you holiday in the property - they will also insure anyone you sublet to - and even your pool staff - but no way if you actually live in the property!!! The very idea seemed to cause actual horror!

JBonline is best for our needs at the moment, and good for anyone else moving with "personal possessions "rather than full blown "contents"i.e. furniture, etc - but I would agree that these other companies would be better for standard house insurance.

Hope this helps!


----------



## bristolbrett (Oct 30, 2010)

Ha, don't get me started on the inadequacies of Spanish business websites where it is very unusual to be able to compare, pay or book anything 

However, your info is great Brocher - thank you very much. :clap2:


----------

